# New 585



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

I am very happy to be back on a Look.
I use to ride a 386i. Still dont know why I sold it 
Just got a new Look 585 frame Yesterday morning.
Built it pretty much with what was on my Cervelo R2.5.
Except I had to change to a clamp FD & seatpost changed to a Alien
since Cervelo had that funny 28.6 size. Initial impressions were very good. The overall quality of the frame is excellent. Only a very short ride today due to weather & I found I needed to adjust the headset.
Very happy though with how it felt. Will give it a proper long ride on Saturday.
Weight with clinchers 14.26 lb. Or 6470 grams
Weight with Hyperons 13.88 lb. Or 6300 grams


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Pretty bike.

Just one really anal question. Do your tubs have labels both sides? If not, why did you fit them the wrong way round?


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

Hi
Thanks
I see now you said tubs . Thought you said hubs 
Yes they have labels on both sides. The tread on Conti sprinters has no direction as far as I know


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

That's better!


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Dang you, my children might be on their own this fall for college. The more I look the more I want one!


----------



## Stjtoday (Feb 2, 2006)

Purdy bike.. grats!


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

Thanks guys

@ juan......LOL.......that is ok being on their own build character. Just kidding  That would be tough to explain not having the cash yet riding a stable of new bikes


----------



## hawkhero (Mar 28, 2006)

You really need LOOK pedals.


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

hawkhero said:


> You really need LOOK pedals.


I rode Looks for a good 15 years. Most recently the Keo's
But then I tried these M2 Orbs & really like them.
Not to mention they are 99 grams VS 230 grams


----------



## hawkhero (Mar 28, 2006)

You still have a great looking bike. My 461 frame comes Monday.


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

congrats hawkhero!
The 461 is a great frame


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

Nice bike. I just recieved my 05 555 today. I will be building her up in the next couple of days. I can not not wait to see what it rides like.


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

rollinrob said:


> Nice bike. I just recieved my 05 555 today. I will be building her up in the next couple of days. I can not not wait to see what it rides like.



Cool Rob !
Be sure to post a pic when your done.


----------

